# Still Here Done Here



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, my move has been a bit postponed. Got help loading the safe into my pick up truck late yesterday afternoon into the evening. Too dark to pack around it, but I did it anyway. 

A neighbor convinced me to put a bunch of small metal and vinyl boxes into storage because of the weight. I have to use the pick up to haul my small SUV. Trailer must weigh a thousand pounds already. 

Got to bed after midnight so I will wait for my late to arrive paycheck and move out tomorrow after altering and repacking storage and pick up. 

Whew...


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I wish you a safe journey.  I understand moving can be a pain. During a 6 year period in the 90’s I lived in 8 cities in 5 states because of my job. I had moving down to a science but it was still no fun.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

It's the "moving your stuff" part that sucks... Good luck VT!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you, it is also a bit saddening because in the past I had to move for negative reasons. I am trying to be chipper as I am moving to Texas and better freedom and a more sensible economy.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> Thank you, it is also a bit saddening because in the past I had to move for negative reasons. I am trying to be chipper as I am moving to Texas and better freedom and a more sensible economy.


I too dream of one day escaping California. Have a safe trip wishing you the best in your new home.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

As you travel you will be able to feel the constitution getting stronger and sense of entitlement growing weaker. Roll on freedom trailer! Roll on! :usaflag:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

But but but what happens when the last responsible person escapes :ignore:


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> But but but what happens when the last responsible person escapes :ignore:


If all the responsible people are safe, I say we chisel that corner off and swap it with Hawaii. They've been in time out so long I've forgotten what they did.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Well...the wheel well rubs the front left trailer tire. Had to unload the Isuzu and will take the trailer to the shop tomorrow and spend more money I don't really have. Will put foot lockers, totes and cans and tarp and strap it and take that to Texas and return to drive back the Isuzu and a third trip to recover what is in storage. 

I had to cheer up my spirits so I heated up the mason jar of beef stew Hooch gave me. That was the best beef stew I have ever eaten. 

If I can safely do it I will have the shop torch cut the fender/wheel well or I will buy a sawzall and cut it myself and drive on!!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome to Texas (when you get here).

There's a place in Lufkin called Bodacious that has the best pulled pork sandwiches. We'll be in Lufkin in January and will make it a point to go by there for lunch. We also buy our bar-b-que sauce from them.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

VoorTrekker said:


> Well...the wheel well rubs the front left trailer tire. Had to unload the Isuzu and will take the trailer to the shop tomorrow and spend more money I don't really have. Will put foot lockers, totes and cans and tarp and strap it and take that to Texas and return to drive back the Isuzu and a third trip to recover what is in storage.
> 
> I had to cheer up my spirits so I heated up the mason jar of beef stew Hooch gave me. That was the best beef stew I have ever eaten.
> 
> If I can safely do it I will have the shop torch cut the fender/wheel well or I will buy a sawzall and cut it myself and drive on!!


Have you tried to pry it up with a 2x4? Post a pic, someone might have a good cheap suggestion..


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I didnt realize you were heading out so soon!! If I wernt on the ranch id help you drive your stuff there...my slow granny speed would probably drive you nutty tho...
Im glad you liked the stew...safe travels n ill soon be escaping myself about end of march or april...


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

My two neighbors, who know all that kind of stuff tried to do that. The shackle is not connected to the leaf spring. The spring is self floating or fee floating. They suggested cutting the wheel well.

The original owner used a one ton diesel truck to pull the trailer. I may get a welder friend to cut off the whole wheel well and raise it 3 inches and reweld it. I still am not going to haul the Isuzu on the flatbed unless I can get a one ton pick up truck to pull it.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

VoorTrekker said:


> My two neighbors, who know all that kind of stuff tried to do that. The shackle is not connected to the leaf spring. The spring is self floating or fee floating.


Confused, if the shackle isn't connected to the leaf spring... what's holding the axle to the trailer?


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

The axle mount? The shackle is free floating or something. The shackle is pointing upwards not downwards. So my options are to cut it or cut and weld a higher clearance. But there is no way to wedge a 4x4 to hold up the frame from the tires.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I figured it out. You have slipper springs. I personally wouldn’t have them on a trailer of mine but that’s another story.

Are they worn out? $30 and up, new at tractor supply, 4 leaf. If not are you loaded that heavy? Was the trailer frame on the axle? Just trying to help…


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Country Living said:


> Welcome to Texas (when you get here).
> 
> There's a place in Lufkin called Bodacious that has the best pulled pork sandwiches. We'll be in Lufkin in January and will make it a point to go by there for lunch. We also buy our bar-b-que sauce from them.


There's a Bodacious in Tyler, Longview, Liberty City, Gladewater, & at I-20 & FM 14. We got their smoked turkey twice last week. Delicious! Hubby likes their pies too. I love their BBQ sauce!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Cotton said:


> I figured it out. You have slipper springs. I personally wouldn't have them on a trailer of mine but that's another story.
> 
> Are they worn out? $30 and up, new at tractor supply, 4 leaf. If not are you loaded that heavy? Was the trailer frame on the axle? Just trying to help&#8230;


No, no and no. The fender was sloped downward and the weight rubbed the fender against the tire. Trailer shop wanted $400 to cut, block and weld.

$65 for a Ryobi reciprocating saw, $15 for blades and $3 for a 2x4. Problem solved. I am not taking my Isuzu Rodeo on the trailer. I got a serious offer for my 1962 trailer house so I will empty the contents onto the trailer and leave the house vacant by 1 Jan. They get to keep the air conditioner.

I shimmed the lip of the outer frame. Have three vertical 2x4's with carriage bolts and will put 3/8 OSB to make a 48" high box. Then I'll tarp the whole thing.

My paycheck came in a week late (holiday mail?) with overtime was substantial  
I was so down today I had two cups of hot cocoa (Starbucks powder). After Chris made the offer (after an hour of "can I look around again,") and the couple stood outside for almost an hour while also gabbing with my neighbors, it got too dark to work and I rolled up the tools.

After speaking with my eldest neighbor I am feeling better. That and two patties on the Forman grill and some Proseco bubbly.

Now to get into a more motivated moving mood.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Chris and his wife Cindy came to the park office and completed their application. They mad a serious offer to purchase and they are ready to move in as soon as they are "approved" and we transfer the title at the tax office. 

My 70 year old neighbor Robin helped me with the box today, vertical 2x4 and plywood. It rained early so we called it a day. We'll finish on Christmas day and I'll start hyper packing the trailer and just stand by with my bed, television, computer and kitchen dailies. 

Another neighbor will take my excess groceries for our local "food bank."
I suspect that 70% of my neighbors are either "preppers" or very well prepared and (armed).


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

My wife and I have moved several times. Once without already lining up a new job. We have scaled down with every move and have never looked back. Moving from California to Texas is going to be a shocker. And the best thing you have ever done. Safe trip and good luck.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I used to live in Orange, Bridge City and Port Arthur. I have a good idea about where I'm going. No job there yet, but I do have a place to live.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

good luck and safe travels!!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks, Jewel.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

So last week I found that the wheel fender was rubbing the tire, got that fixed and while enroute home, got a call from some guy about my mobile home being up for sale.

He and his wife did three walk throughs and deliberated for an hour out front and made me a fair offer. Today we are supposed to close the deal, Chris and his wife were approved to move into this park. So I loaded up my utility trailer and have the last minute things to pack up and should be out of here by 07:00 tomorrow, yes new year's day! and heading for Texas.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Congrats, good luck and have a safe trip and the beginning of a very happy new year


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> ...my mobile home being up for sale...fair offer...close the deal...out of here by 07:00 tomorrow, yes new year's day! and heading for Texas.


Great way to start out a new year don't you think!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh, yeah, you betcha'.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Wishing you safe travels on your way to Free America!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck and safe travels, VT!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you, all. I am hoping for a safe and uneventful journey.
Today Chris and Cindy brought their personal check and we closed the deal. (My credit union ATM was offline so I must wait to deposit the check.

Two neighbors helped me finish packing and being ladies, they cleaned the mobile home as best they could. (Better than I could.) My next door neighbor (he's the slow kid on the short bus) helped me finish the box on my flatbed and helped me with the trailer packing. I gave him an Honest Fizz rootbeer. He loved it. 

So tomorrow morning I will fix a cup of coffee in my Keurig, load my bed, bedding and rucksack and toiletries and head out of town. 

I am apprehensive and excited.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Good luck and Godspeed on your travels ! When possible let us know you made it safely.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

*Cursed or what?*

I finally left this morning and when I reached Ripon, CA I noticed that the other fender was rubbing the tires. Mechanics love their grinder tools and after 4 blades (discs) he gave up. No charge.

So when I got to Turlock, CA I stopped at Home Depot and bought a Ryobi hand grinder and a dozen "wheels" and the darn thing burned out. I went into my youthful old school mode and bought an electric drill and a couple of bits. I drilled some holes at the corner cuts on the fender and then used my Ryobi "reciprocating saw." I cut down the length and breadth 10" by 32" and only used a total of 4 hacksaw blades. I cleaned up and left.

The folks at Home Depot were really nice about letting me use their outside electrical outlet.

When I got to Madera, CA the Pilot Truck Stop area, I went to the Chevron because I was at a half tank of gas. Upon my enroute trip inspection I found that I had lost a wheel and tire. Right side front axle. Just gone!

I had purchase 4 new tires and they were mounted at California Custom Elk Grove, CA. They did a bad job since I lost a wheel and tire.

I am stuck in Madera tonight, hoping to get a new tire and wheel, shim and lug nut as this is a split rim and I don't know if I can get a one piece rim for all four hubs. I called my insurance company and researched trailer rentals from here to Texas.

I don't know what went wrong or why.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow. You're going to be glad when this trip is a memory. Stay safe.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Jason said:


> Wow. You're going to be glad *when *this trip is a memory. Stay safe.


When and if...I may have to get a U Haul or AAA. I'm at my wits end.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Some guy, I don't know who, had a rim for my trailer and brought it to the tire shop. The Tire Shop mounted the tire and checked all four tires to ensure the lugs were secure.

(There was no reason for the tire to fall off, except poor workmanship or negligence.)

I stopped every 100 miles and checked the lugs with a lug wrench and actually tightened the new wheel, it has 4 out of 5 lugs. Last check they were all tight. Tires were not hot either. 

I made it to Banning, CA after the I15 traffic jam and shut down for the night. 

Looking forward to crossing the Rubicon tomorrow. 

The Neil Diamond song "They're Coming to America" try this

In the day, in the night...
They're leaving California...


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

I made it to Banning, CA after the I15 traffic jam and shut down for the night.

Looking forward to crossing the Rubicon tomorrow.

*Phoenix next? (Yeah, following along.)*


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Hoping to make Phoenix and beyond by sundown!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

When I made the trip from South Cali to Texas stopped in Phoenix, Las Cruces New Mexico then made destination San Antonio. It is a long 3 day trip. Good luck on the rest of your adventure! Good move by the way!:cheers:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> Hoping to make Phoenix and beyond by sundown!


Yesterday in the morning I got a telemarketer call from Arizona and then in the early evening I got one from TEXAS. I presumed it was just you tapping into a communications network to keep me posted on your travels


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I am so tech not savvy, I wouldn't know how to tap anything except...


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I left Banning and headed for La Quinta CostCo for gas. I had less that a quarter tank to start. When I filled up my 30 gallon tank I pumped 29+ gallons. Yikes. 

Today I crossed the Rubicon, or the canals. I had stopped in the T/A in Palm Springs or Indio (IDK) to buy some bungies. While enroute inspection, two guys asked if I needed help. They were down on their luck. I whipped out my reciprocating saw, he whipped out his power cord and hand grinder and removed the other fender. They got a tank of gas and lunch. 

Back on the road, in Arizona, I brought the speed up to 65mph, then 70 mph. Stopped twice to check the lug nuts and was good. 70-75 mph and shut down in Chandler. (Beyond Phoenix!) Did a two mile run around the neighborhood and ate supper and watched tv. Now for tomorrow...


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*Glad you made it to your next point. Don't let your gas get that low! What if you couldn't get to a gas station in time? Glad you are getting out of CA. A friend of mine moved from Idaho to Phoenix about two weeks ago. What's your next point? Hope all goes smoothly in the morning. 
Dix*


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

VoorTrekker said:


> Some guy, I don't know who, had a rim for my trailer and brought it to the tire shop. QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, what a blessing! Thank God for that dude!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, really. With this economy there is opportunity. My next point is hopefully, Demming or El Paso and beyond.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Please let us know when you cross into Texas!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Texas State Line (the other Rubicon) at 19:00 hours Central Time Zone.
Will try to make San Antonio tomorrow.

70-75 mph, lugs held and tires were warm (sort of cool) and the 4 lug wheel only a nudge to tighten or less than a quarter turn.

Hit head winds in Arizona, right outside of Casa Grande, 3000 rpm and the truck slowed from 70 to 50. I kept it at 50 mph at 2500 rpm's.

A little tranny fluid this morning (1/4 cup) and tire pressure is still holding.


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

Congrats, VT. You're getting there.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just shows a determination and ability will get u where u want to go


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Night laager is San Antonio. Usual tighten one lug nut, everything else is good. Hopefully I will reach my new home by early noon, then we can close this thread.

The movie "American Sniper" is about to start at cinema's. That would make a great closure to a long journey.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Hope you're well on your way to San Antonio. Look forward to hearing your progress.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I made it to Goodrich, Texas. Tom's place is a dismal and depressing place. 
That is because his health failed, his family screwed him and used/abused/threw him away. He won't denounce/divorce them, he is just mad and saddened. 
I will try to comfort and turn him around.

I will help him on his "farm" as he is so offgrid that when night falls everything shuts down. 
I have a wind up dynamo radio, so I have some source of sanity.

The motor home I am staying in has no power, per se, I used a propane heater that kept shutting off. I had a blanket and quilt, so I was warm last night as it was freezing. 

I will go back to Calif. to get my car (small SUV) and later go back to unload storage using a rented Penske. I will not abandon Tom at this time, but if I find another rental or a girlfriend to shack up with I'll take that opportunity. But I will still be available for Tom when I have time. 

I am researching temp agencies and online truck driving jobs. I found an Anytime Fitness nearby as 24 Hour Fitness is in Houston. 

National Guard units are fickle here, I may have to put in retirement papers to my chagrin. 
I am a little tired, but I have been for the last few months. 

I do miss Calif., my trailer park neighbors and my National Guard soldiers. I have started anew here, so my option is to persevere and accept what is as what it is. I can change things for the better as Tom has already changed his attitude from "F*ck *t to "I'll get to that soon."

Thanks all. For all you Tejanos/Tejanas, I would like to visit you guys. It only takes a day to get anywhere in Texas.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Livingston, Texas area .... 

Careful, I know of a lot more felons in that area than good folks.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Tyler area! Come by when you get a chance!


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

So glad you made it. Hopefully you'll get to see American Sniper soon.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Careful, I know of a lot more felons in that area than good folks.


More than a few locked up in nearby huntsville!  not enough but a few!

Yes Voor... be careful! better chance of day labor in houston or beaumont... just a thought!

Food, big lake nearby... can easily hide a fish basket if you are in a bind.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks, all. I will visit in Tyler and anywhere nearby (not too far like a hundred miles) just because.

I still need to go back to Calif. and get my Isuzu Rodeo so I don't spend so much on gas.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I'm a dreamer*

Voor, I am glad that you made it to Texas and I know it will take you a while to get settled. I am glad you are no longer in California! It is interesting to read about your journey, literally and figuratively.

I say I am a dreamer. I would love to have a face to face with so many on here. I know we couldn't all be best friends, buddies, or even live on the same homestead, sharing goals, work, challenges, who knows what the future might bring?


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

PM me so we can think about an arrangement. Never know, it could happen.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Good luck my friend!


> W. Somerset Maugham
> "I have an idea that some men are born out of their due place. Accident has cast them amid certain surroundings, but they have always a nostalgia for a home they know not. They are strangers at their birthplace, and the leafy lanes they have known from childhood or the populous streets in which they have played, remain but a place of passage. They may spend their whole lives aliens among their kindred and remain aloof among the only scenes they have ever knows. Perhaps it is this sense of strangeness that sends men far and wide in the search for something permanent, to which they may attach themselves. Perhaps some deep-rooted atavism urges the wanderer back to lands which his ancestors left in the dim beginnings of history. Sometimes a man hits upon a place to which he mysteriously feels that he belongs. Here is the home he sought, and he will settle amid scenes that he has never seen before, among men he has never known, as though they were familiar to him from his birth. Here at last he finds rest".


----------

